# How to change child's surname on PPS number?



## dubinamerica (2 Nov 2009)

Hi - does anyone know how to do this? Following marriage of parents, the passport was updated, but recent letters regarding child benefit payment, drugs refund scheme.. shows childs previous surname. Does the birth have to be re-registered?


----------



## missdaisy (2 Nov 2009)

I think you would have to change your child's surname by deed poll. This is done through the High Court Central Office.


----------



## Scotsgirl (2 Nov 2009)

I would think a copy of the child's birth cert with a note saying you wish to use other surname would suffice.

Perhaps give them a call.


----------



## dubinamerica (2 Nov 2009)

the deed poll route isn't necessary as once the parents marry, the child is entitled to take the father's surname - and the passport has been issued in same (stating what the child was previously known as.. ) Child benefit section aren't picking up so no luck there as yet. 
I've heard of people re-registering births so as to obtain a new birth cert and was wondering if this would feed through to the relevant systems? 
Will try and contact CB section again


----------



## gipimann (2 Nov 2009)

Contact Client Identity Services, Dept of Social & Family Affairs and they will advise you how to go about changing the details.

Telephone 1890 927 999


----------



## jellyjelly (2 Nov 2009)

Hi 

You should contact the Civil Registration Office, Joyce House on 01 8638200. You will be able to re register the birth as a married couple and then submit the new birth cert to the social welfare office.

Jellyjelly


----------



## dubinamerica (3 Nov 2009)

Great, thanks for the info, I will try each of the above to see what the situation is. Would like to get it sorted rather than having to explain about having different surname years ago, as I had to do recently in the pharmacy, when using the drug payment scheme card.


----------



## headache (13 Nov 2009)

Hi,
I just rang client identity services and they did it over the phone.  I thought it was very odd but that was a few years ago and maybe they have tightened up on that since.  Also, no need to change a name by deed poll.  The birth cert will never change but your name can through use and repute.  My children have passports in their new name, ppsn, etc.


----------



## dontaskme (14 Nov 2009)

you'd probably need documentary evidence that you are using the other name e.g. bank statements, letters from school etc.


----------

